# Wild Peace...Starting NOW!!



## WildPeace (Dec 15, 2005)

I am starting a new thing... self dicipline is my goal...

How do YOU do it?

Great day to start *sarcastic sneer*  I'm going to dinner and a movie with my husband tonight, (steakhouse and King Kong).

Ate small omlette, 2 pieces whole grain bread, Frappucino ice cream bar, 2 tbsp natural peaut butter on sam whole grain bread...fish oil and other supplements... alpha lipoic acid, multivitamin,  ester-c,  b complex and calicum.

No excercise yet and two hours till we go.

I don't have a workout schedule figured out yet, just this journal, a couple of pictures posted, and a total confession that I have no self dicipline to speak of.

I am getting a jump on the new year's resolution thing though by starting two weeks ahead of schedule.

OK...where do I start... pushups? OK. I'll do some. Better than nothing.

Did ten. that was pretty much to fatigue. I can do some more. This is so lame..
Ok. Did 8 more...to fatigue...

How long should I rest in between? 

7 more
I am really afraid the big muscle guys are going to think I am an idiot but if this honest approach works, then that will make it worthwhile.

8 more.
I can't believe my heart is pounding over a few pushups... I'm even sweating a little.
I am doing them with my hands more than shoulder width apart, but straight legs and back and neck.

6 more. 
Actually, after I wrote that I realized my neck wasn't straight, and when I straightened it, they were harder becase I went down further.

Enough humiliation. I hope everyone who started out this lame is empathetic and encouraging.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Situps seem to be the next logical step


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2005)

WildPeace,
Just read your intro in the New Members forum.  Your goals sound similar to a couple of others here.
If I were you I would check out Brit Chicks journal http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=55385 for sure. I'm sure she could point you in th eright direction. there are others here ( male and female ) who could help.  read the stickies in the diet/nutrition forum / the trainig forum and then ask your questions . Don't forget to give as much info as possible to help them help you .
Good luck  
Gary


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

> I hope everyone who started out this lame is empathetic and encouraging.


There are a lot of great people here to help you.  I'm pretty new to all of this and I can say that the support I've gotten here is the reason I've been able to stick with it.  I'm sure you will do great


----------



## WildPeace (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks, I have been reading it off and on all evening. I appreciate the linkWP


----------

